# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Marëdhëniet midis mësuesve dhe nxënësve në shkollat shqiptare

## linda2

shpresoj se do te jepni pergjigje se kam nevoje shummmmmm :syte zemra: ju dua shmmmm

----------


## Zombi

> shpresoj se do te jepni pergjigje se kam nevoje shummmmmmju dua shmmmm


Varet shume per cfar te duhet kjo informate, me thuaj arsyen do te te pergjigjem me shume kenaqesi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EdiR

Per mendimin tim marrdhenite nuk jane shume korrekte.
Kalofsh mire,
Ed

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> shpresoj se do te jepni pergjigje se kam nevoje shummmmmmju dua shmmmm


linda me then drejten mardheniet e mesuesve me nxensit sot per sot sjan sh korrekt. dhe kjo jo per faj te nxenesve po per faj te mesuesve.

mesuesit e sotem sduan tja din me fare se pse ven ne ate shkoll po shofin vetem xhepin e tyre dhe oren kur do mbaroj mesimi

----------


## Auroraa

Po flas per Kosoven, Marredheniet e mesuesve me nxenesit  jane shume te keqija, e dhash edhe voten time me kete pergjigje. 

ende ne shkollat kosovare eshte nje gjenje e mjerueshme ne kete drejtim dhe jo per fajin e nxenesve por te mesuesve sepse mesuesit tane ketu edhe nuk jane te pergaditur per te qene mesues ... ende ushtrohet dhune neper shkolla dhe ende perdorin shkopinje per ti rrahur nxenesit ncncncnnc dhe institucionet kosovare, ministria e arsimit nuk bene asgje per kete.

SA KEQ

----------


## Qendi

Mardhëniet Jan Mjaft Të Këqija , Duke U Nisur Nga Rrethina Ime Duhet Të Them Se Ka Shum Mësues Që Sillen Vrazhdë Me Nxënësit Madje Në Shum Raste Përdorin Dhunë Ndaj Fëmijëve Të Pafajshëm.Në Këtë Aspekt Ndikon Edhe Disponimi I Arsimtarëve Të Cilët Në Raste Kur Janë Nervoz Sillen Vrazhdë Me Nxënësit Të Cilët Në Atë Rast Nuk Kanë Fare Faj...
Kjo Dukuri Duhet Të Luftohet Pasi Që Mund Të Them Se Mbi 90% E Shkollave(Po Flas Vetëm Për Kosovën) Kanë Këtë Problem I Cili Mund Të Shkaktoj Edhe Uljen E Interesimit Të Nxënësve Për Të Mësuar...

----------


## Borix

Marredheniet jane pak a shume keshtu: "Ti atje ne fund, ta perplasa me kete fshirese!"

----------


## Apollyon

Jan mardhenie shume te keqija, mos te flasim per kohen kur isha une ne shkolle, se atehere kerciste sherri ne mes te klases, por edhe ne kte kohe me sa po shoh mardheniet nuk jan kushedi se cfar.
Dmth ne kot flasim sepse nuk e dime mire ke gje, sepse kur sje vete ne shkolle ta provosh, me llafe nuk ecet.
Flas per kohen kur isha vete ne gjimnaz, vitet 96-97-98 eee atehere ishte me te vertete rremuje, edhe mardheniet i kishim shum te mira, sepse kishte frike mesuesi te vinte edhe mungese ne shkolle, mungoje sa her te duash edhe mungesen se merrje, plus qe edhe kaloje klasen me nota te mira.. vetem se ato nota i kishe kot sepse skishe mesuar asgje.

----------


## goldian

> Marredheniet jane pak a shume keshtu: "Ti atje ne fund, ta perplasa me kete fshirese!"


hahahahah e forte kjo

----------


## hekri

Mardheniet jane shume te dobeta mes mesues-nxenes.Mesuesi sjellet me nxenesit sikur te jete prind i tyre,dhe shpesh here pa respekt per te ,kurse nxenesit shpesh here pa respekt dhe kjo e gjitha ndodhe cdo dite pa u kontrolluar dhe nderhyre askush !
Mjerim dhe deshtim institucional.

----------


## offspring

> linda me then drejten mardheniet e mesuesve me nxensit sot per sot sjan sh korrekt. dhe kjo jo per faj te nxenesve po per faj te mesuesve.
> 
> mesuesit e sotem sduan tja din me fare se pse ven ne ate shkoll po shofin vetem xhepin e tyre dhe oren kur do mbaroj mesimi


50% dakort me ty po dil i her te shkollat e mesme ose ato te larta dhe do kujtosh se je para nje diskoje dhe jo para nji shkolle
ka te bej ene veshja dhe sjellja provokuse.se me duket vajza po flet per gje tjeter dhe jo per rryshfetet

----------


## linda2

hey flm shummm per pergjigjen kam nevoj te di se a jane te njejte mesuesit si ne shkollen tone apo ndryshe sdi me duhet teper kjo pergjigje se msesuesit gjith po krenohen kinse gjith ata kane te drejt

----------


## linda2

edhe ndoshta kane te drejt pasi qe  edhe ne si nxense ndonjeher nuk po i respektojme edhe bjme sjelle te pahijshme :P

----------

